# IIS Error 405 HTTP_STATUS_BAD_METHOD



## tuck78 (Jan 13, 2008)

Trying to get my company's inventory software to work. I keep getting this error. They client is running Windows Vista. IIS has been installed properly and I have reinstalled SQL Compact Edition several times. 

28017 Message: IIS Error 405 HTTP_STATUS_BAD_METHOD: The HTTP verb used is not allowed. Source: Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition

I apologize if this is not the proper section for this issue but I appreciate any assistance.

Thanks, 

Marc


----------

